# Performance parts from China



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

i do not know if this is the right place for asking this, 

i, in fact my father has the oportunyty to go to China (bussines trip) and i want to ask him to look for some parts there
a FMIC, a BOV...... silicon couplers. maybe a turbo..
and i want to ask u if u know if the performance parts made on China are of a good quality, or if u know any good brand from China, or prices or anything related with performance parts for a 200SX CA18DET buyed from China.

any info / advice will be highli apreciated.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

ByReaL said:


> i do not know if this is the right place for asking this,
> 
> i, in fact my father has the oportunyty to go to China (bussines trip) and i want to ask him to look for some parts there
> a FMIC, a BOV...... silicon couplers. maybe a turbo..
> ...


Im just going by common sense here....

Nissans are japanese engineered cars... (though they are sometimes assembled either here in the US or mexico) and im just wondering...why would you think china, a communist country would have any good performance parts on sale? now if your were going to japan.. shit thats a different story!


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Do they even have a single 200sx in China? Your answer may lie within that question.


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

how many things are "Made in China" just make a little reserch and see that almost all big companies manufacture in China because of the cheap hand of work, how many cell phones, computers clothes.... are "Made in China" there are a lot, name a brand and there are 90% chances to have production facilities in China.
this is why i'm asking this

i know (i can bet) my Nissan is 100% "Made in Japan" (even on fuses i can read Made in Japan) but in present Nissan have facilities in Europe (UK) and in other contryes.

PS: Cuba has also a comunist regim but u canot say that they do not make good cicars, (the people from Cuba does not do to well but the goods that Cuba export are not of a poor qulity).

PPS: the sowth of China (i do not refer to Hong Kong) has a comunist politics but a capitalis commerce 


anyway what i wanted to ask u it is if u know any performance parts that are Made in China, or if i can buy , for my car, something from there


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

It's true China makes a kinds a sh-t but as far as picking up mods from a retailer, it's important to consider that the Nissan 200sx is not a car that anyone there might be driving. It is a developing country that has seen many new cars being sold lately, but old ones?


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

ByReaL said:


> anyway what i wanted to ask u it is if u know any performance parts that are Made in China, or if i can buy , for my car, something from there


Don't know any. 

I've been to China a few times recently and seriously don't think any performance parts are available in China for sale. Reason why I say this is because I haven't seen any stores selling aftermarket parts. Besides, it's a red commie country and the "average" people there don't make much money, let alone afford a car. 

I've seen tons of motorbikes and they don't have aftermarket stuff on them. Their old and beat up. 

I can go on for a long time but bottom line, don't bother looking for parts in China, they more than likely will not fit and hard to find. 

Stuff in China aren't cheap as you would think. My first trip, I was gonna buy tons of stuff, then realized it didn't appeal to me and it costs pretty much the same as here.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> Do they even have a single 200sx in China? Your answer may lie within that question.


I've seen 2 Jeep TJ's and a Ford Aerostar van. Looks to me they were imported from North America. I've heard about a gang stealing cars in Vancouver, Canada, load them onto containers and sold in China.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

NPath said:


> I've heard about a gang stealing cars in Vancouver, Canada, load them onto containers and sold in China.


Well you should lock up you cars then.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm sure you could get the same Chinese made HS Knock Off 1st gen header labled "SS Autochrome", "OBX", or "Weapon R" for the same price here


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> Well you should lock up you cars then.


Mmmm... locked or unlocked, if they want it, they'll take it. Lots of cars around.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

NPath said:


> Mmmm... locked or unlocked, if they want it, they'll take it. Lots of cars around.


And I heard that bone stock 95 Pathfinder SEs are all the rage in China right now!


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

NPath said:


> I've seen 2 Jeep TJ's and a Ford Aerostar van. Looks to me they were imported from North America. I've heard about a gang stealing cars in Vancouver, Canada, load them onto containers and sold in China.


This goes on in major US cities as well, and is not a myth. Ferraris and other luxury automobiles, when stolen, are often shipped to developing Asian or Middle-eastern nations, Where laws are much looser for the rich and elite. I wouldn't worry aboot a 200sx being jacked by gangs to be exported, but if you leave it sitting there unlocked... well, someone might take it.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

china making performance parts? bwahahahaha!!!!


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> And I heard that bone stock 95 Pathfinder SEs are all the rage in China right now!


Actually, you heard wrong.  once any motor vehicle and motorcycles reaches 10 years of age in China, it's taken off the road and destroyed. It's the 2000's and newer that are all the rage.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

I don't think the idea of China making performance parts should be laughed at... hell, your computer, tv, shoes, phone, microwave, garage door opener, and coffee pot were made there, and I bet a good number of auto parts are too. To clarify, I suppose.


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

all i could find untill now is this
http://www.guanyuncn.com/enheat_prod4-1.htm (please if posting such kind of url is not alowed here just remove it do no tdelete all the post please)
i also find someone who sels them (i canot post here his web address rules of the forum)
and also i found some exhaust mainfold (i do not know if i speled it right)

i'm still serching for other parts 

(i'm from a country that untill 1990 was also governed by a comunist regim it is true that u could not find almost a thing here then but we did a lot of stuff only for export and i think maybe in same situation is China now, maybe they do afthermarket parts but for the US market or European market) still searching, thx for the info


----------

